# Taking Delivery of 2017 GTR - Exhaust upgrade question



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am days away now from taking delivery of the 2017 GTR. Although the new GTR now has a titanium exhaust with valve control, I am still not overly impressed with the sound. It will only be a matter of time before I decide to get an upgrade on the exhaust.

I am not too concerned about cost, and have looked into the following brands

IPE
Armytrix
Akrapovic

I have previously owned a Bentley Supersport and also a Maserati Grantourismo S. The Grantourismo S had one of the best exhaust notes on the road. A real F1 Sound. 

Can I get opinions on the above or any other recommendations. I was considering Armytrix but after reading on the forums I hear they are problematic.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

No idea but dibs on your exhaust 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## slapshot (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm going for an IPE with valvetronic myself. Best exhaust I've heard on a GT-R.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Stick a Y pipe on it and downpipes and it'll sound mental


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

As Takamo says, don't waste your money on these 3k+ exhausts.

Downpipes + Decent Y Pipe min 90mm and leave your stock rear section and you'l have the perfect sound. Ive done it and so have many others. Quiet when u need it and LOUD when you nail it.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There's a couple of things to consider here.

Firstly swapping downpipes will require a remap to both remove the CEL codes created when the O2 sensors spot summats wrong, and to prevent running lean so your warranty will be up the proverbial without a paddle. Just swapping a y-pipe or an exhaust will be warranty friendly as no remap will be required.

Secondly you will never recreate the engine/exhaust note of a Masser or Bentley from the VR38 of the R35 no matter what exhaust you put on it.

Not enough cylinders.

My advice is just do the y-pipe for now and see how it feel after that.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i have read about loads and loads of problems with the Armytrix systems... seems they are not reliable at all.

as the above said, why spend fortunes when you get a fantastic sound with just a Y pipe and back box.
the Japspeed system I had was a bargain and sounded mental.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

misters3 said:


> No idea but dibs on your exhaust
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


To follow this up..... In case my facetious comment wasn't clear. Nissan appear to be looking at the aftermarket and putting the best mods they're comfortable warrantying on the car. Having a switchable exhaust is one such mod. It's one that i don't have but would really like. But as my car is 7 years old I'm not sure it warrants the expense of a whole new exhaust system while my Miltek is still in one piece.

Try a y pipe change first and that'll probably be all you need.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Yep Y Pipe should do it easily with no resonators for that extra sound.

Agree with the above, no matter what you put on a GTR, it will always sound like a trumpet/elephant which is one of the most irritating noises I have had to listen to.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm sorry to say, I think you'll be disappointed regardless.

Your Maserati is one of the finest sounding road cars ever. The GT-R even with the very best exhaust option is a case of polishing a turd.

It just doesn't excel in the aural department.


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for the valuable advice. I have decided to go for the IPE Catback system with Valve Control switch and larger Bore (not sure what that means  ).

If I have this installed, will I need to have the car remapped?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Katsura said:


> Thanks for the valuable advice. I have decided to go for the IPE Catback system with Valve Control switch and larger Bore (not sure what that means  ).
> 
> If I have this installed, will I need to have the car remapped?


Have you watched the YouTube videos? It's not the best sounding by a long shot in my opinion. It's very angry elephant. 
https://youtu.be/e2E5Yx6Tq0I


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

misters3 said:


> Have you watched the YouTube videos? It's not the best sounding by a long shot in my opinion. It's very angry elephant.
> https://youtu.be/e2E5Yx6Tq0I


Sounds good but also sounds like a highly modified beast to, that turbo spool don't sound standard at all so it wouldn't sound anything like that on a stock car surely


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> I'm sorry to say, I think you'll be disappointed regardless.
> 
> Your Maserati is one of the finest sounding road cars ever. The GT-R even with the very best exhaust option is a case of polishing a turd.
> 
> It just doesn't excel in the aural department.


Must agree, you are going to struggle with the GTR for noise, especially comparing it to your previous cars. 

What do you want from the noise? Just loud or a good sound? For me that IPE exhaust at 120db is silly. 

The other thing you did not mention is what use the car will have. Will the car be going on track or will it be purely road/touring? If track is being considered, scratch the idea of the non resonated ypipe all together!


----------



## Katsura (May 30, 2016)

After speaking with the dealer he has strongly advised not to change it. Not just for warranty purposes, but he said the new exhaust is Titanium and is very different to previous version. He mentioned some technical stuff with regards to new cooling methods, and said there would be a chance the car would not perform as well.

Hence I have decided to maybe wait until something specifically comes out for the 2017 model.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Katsura said:


> After speaking with the dealer he has strongly advised not to change it. Not just for warranty purposes, but he said the new exhaust is Titanium and is very different to previous version. He mentioned some technical stuff with regards to new cooling methods, and said there would be a chance the car would not perform as well.
> 
> Hence I have decided to maybe wait until something specifically comes out for the 2017 model.


Sounds like he's baffled you with bullshit, as they say 

Y pipes are warranty friendly, and I've never heard of a claim being turned down because of a non stock rear section, the main concern to keep Nissan warranty valid is do not remap.

I haven't heard the new titanium system properly yet, just heard it at tick over, but I imagine it screams a little louder than pre MY17. I stuck my head under the car and noticed one large cross mounted rear silencer with valve on N/S exit, so guessing it will sound more hollow/warbly than the previous 2 crisscross pipes with 2 small rear silencers. The one I saw at tick over had steam coming out of one side only though, surely the valve doesn't shut off one side completely?

I reckon Litchfield will know by now if a stock y pipe will fit the MY17, and if it won't they may have had some manufactured by now?

edit, pics look a bit confusing, there's actually 3 seperate pics...


----------



## jaapio (Mar 11, 2015)

I have the IPE exhaust and I am very happy with, although the installation is a bit more involving than an Armitrix exhaust.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd personally stick with the titanium valve setup. I had an titanium akra on mine before, and it sounded lovely, but a was too loud with downpipes. With a valve I guess further down the line, that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## DEMETRIXXX (Oct 24, 2015)

Does putting a y pipe on the MY17 affect the new valve control system at all? 

What I mean is does the switch become redundant or will it now be louder all round in both on and off settings with the y pipe?


----------



## jamiep83 (Oct 27, 2010)

on the my17 half the noise comes on in higher range and sounds better from the outside.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

DEMETRIXXX said:


> Does putting a y pipe on the MY17 affect the new valve control system at all?
> 
> What I mean is does the switch become redundant or will it now be louder all round in both on and off settings with the y pipe?


Pretty sure the valve is in the back box.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Sounds like he's baffled you with bullshit, as they say
> 
> Y pipes are warranty friendly, and I've never heard of a claim being turned down because of a non stock rear section, the main concern to keep Nissan warranty valid is do not remap.


Not that it matters to me as my car is way out of warranty, but does anyone know if an NHPC can easily tell if your car is remapped? What about if it is flashed back to stock prior to a warranty claim too?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Some NHPC's are more warranty friendly than others, but if it's a serious claim i.e. gearbox, they have to send the car's data to Japan, which will show historic boost levels etc.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Having had a dealer demo for the weekend I can safely say they are very quiet. They drive superbly but a little noise would be great.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Standard exhaust is shocking!! 

Really poor show on a 80k + motor.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

-SeanS said:


> Not that it matters to me as my car is way out of warranty, but does anyone know if an NHPC can easily tell if your car is remapped? What about if it is flashed back to stock prior to a warranty claim too?


Yeah they can tell. The ECU remembers how many times it's been flashed.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

WSM said:


> Having had a dealer demo for the weekend I can safely say they are very quiet. They drive superbly but a little noise would be great.


Shocking ain't it. 

What colour did you have?


----------



## Dragonmaster69 (Apr 1, 2018)

*Exhaust help*

Also taking delivery of a new GTR 2018 model Prestige. Want to swap the Y pipe but leave the down pipes and back box standard for now. Does anybody know the diameter of the down pipes and the section that joins the output of the original y pipe?

Help appreciated


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Any old y pipe will fit I just put one on mine that I had in the shed from early car, sounds loads better as well


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Katsura said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am days away now from taking delivery of the 2017 GTR. Although the new GTR now has a titanium exhaust with valve control, I am still not overly impressed with the sound. It will only be a matter of time before I decide to get an upgrade on the exhaust.
> 
> ...


If cost is no issue, then get an F1 sounding Kreissieg (KSG). It resonates with a high pitched scream at the top end, but you can turn it off when cruising, so no drone, but it does rob power with the valve closed. Make sure you're sitting down when you order one.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Trevgtr said:


> Y pipes are warranty friendly, and I've never heard of a claim being turned down because of a non stock rear section, the main concern to keep Nissan warranty valid is do not remap


Correct. At Nissan GT-R London we fit Y-pipes for customers, some even before they've driven the car.


----------

